# Getting Wine Bottles



## nursejohn (Apr 18, 2009)

I had to share my good fortune. Today, my wife and I went to a small winery near our home that was having a wine and cheese party. We have met and became friends with the owners before. We just jumped in and helped wash glasses, take out the trash, etc. We came home with lots of empty wine bottles!




They said that they would save the empties for us in the future. Just wanted to share this. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2009)

COOL !

So now you can say you are going green !


----------



## Bert (Apr 18, 2009)

Way to go.....And you are right...It never hurts to ask.....


----------



## Waldo (Apr 19, 2009)

Free bottles can significantly reduce the cost of your wine making and as bert said, it never hurts to ask...the worst that can happen is that they say no


----------



## Wayne1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello nursejohn - good deal on the bottles! It always feels good to get em for free!


----------



## trashy (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate to say it as George does sell bottles, but other than a few cases we've picked up all our bottles from our local wine bar. Just be sure to get them before any mold starts growing in there.


----------



## Scott B (Apr 29, 2009)

Took your advice and went to a local wine shop an ask for the used empties. They said sure how many cases do you need. I brought home 5 cases. Icould have got more but the wife would have to walk home.



I plan to go back soon with a pickup.


----------

